# Air Benchen bei minus Graden - Was beachten?



## DrDave (16. November 2012)

Hallo,

wie der Titel schon erahnen lässt, möchte ich wissen was alles zu beachten ist.
Im speziellen geht es um meine HD 7950 mit Arctic Cooling Xtreme 7970 und meinen 3770K mit Silver Arrow SB-E Kühler.

Blackbolt hat mich netterweise schon darauf hingewiesen(), dass bei etwa -15°C die Heatpipekühlung nicht mehr funktioniert, da die Flüssigkeit nicht mehr gasförmig wird.

Muss ich bei -15°C Lufttemperatur schon mit einem versagen der Kühlung rechnen?
Oder reicht die Chipabwärme durchaus aus, um die Flüssigkeit auf funktionsfähiger Temperatur zu reichen?
Was muss man beachten Zwecksdauer des Benchen, zwecks Kondensat?

Danke.

Mfg DrDave


----------



## der8auer (16. November 2012)

Hi,

über die Heatpipes würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen. Die Chips geben normal genug wärme ab, um diese über -15°C zu halten  So kalt muss es erst mal werden.

Kondensat entsteht nur wenn du die Kalte Hardware wieder mit ins Warm nimmst. Ansonsten kannst du eigentlich unbegrenzt draußen benchen.

Am besten die Hardware gleich mit einem Föhn nach dem Benchen aufwärmen. So verhinderst du die Kondensatbildung.


----------



## DrDave (16. November 2012)

Einmal hätte mir gereicht
Ich bin sozusagen nicht komplett draußen, ich kann den Rechner auf den Fensterstock des Dachfensters stellen und das Dachfenster dann soweit schließen, dass es auf dem Gehäuse aufliegt, die Seitenwand dabei natürlich offen.
Der Rechner steht also zwischen der Kälte draußen und dem Zimmer warm, was vlt. etwas ungünstig ist.
Als ich den Rechner das letzte mal wieder rein geholt habe, war er unten am Gehäuse ordentlich feucht, da stört es ja erstmal nicht

Mit dem Föhn teste ich mal, gibts noch andere Mittel und Wege?


----------



## Rurdo (16. November 2012)

Du könntest deine Hardware mit Flüssig-plastik isolieren!
Das ist aber glaube ich nur bei LN2 benches vonnöten... 
Wenn du aber ganz sicher gehen willst, ich glaube der8auer hat eine Anleitung zum isolieren von HW...


----------



## SchnickNick (17. November 2012)

Schon oft genug gemacht, egal ob im Winter bei Minusgraden oder sogar den Benchtable in der Gefriehrtruhe 
Einfach drausen nach dem Benchen Föhnen und dann mit ins Warme nehmen und evtl nochmals mit dem Föhn trocknen. 

Auf gut Takt


----------



## DrDave (17. November 2012)

Na dann werde ich das mit Föhn beherzigen. 
Hoffentlich ist es auch bald am Tag ordentlich kalt, in der Nacht will ich nicht mehr unbedingt föhnen  
Benchtable in der Gefriertruhe inspiriert mich etwas  
Benchtable rein, System an, Deckel zu und dann happy benching?


----------



## SchnickNick (17. November 2012)

Na dann musst du ja nur noch darauf warten dass das Wetter mitspielt 

Ja genau  Deckel geht halt nicht komplett zu wegen den Kabeln, aber das ist ja selbstverständlich. Am besten Benchtable so tief wie möglich reinstellen und fals möglich Extrem-frost-perfekt-für-benchen-Modus aktivieren, oder wie das Herstellerspezifisch eben heist


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. November 2012)

DrDave schrieb:


> Einmal hätte mir gereicht
> Ich bin sozusagen nicht komplett draußen, ich kann den Rechner auf den Fensterstock des Dachfensters stellen und das Dachfenster dann soweit schließen, dass es auf dem Gehäuse aufliegt, die Seitenwand dabei natürlich offen.
> Der Rechner steht also zwischen der Kälte draußen und dem Zimmer warm, was vlt. etwas ungünstig ist.
> Als ich den Rechner das letzte mal wieder rein geholt habe, war er unten am Gehäuse ordentlich feucht, da stört es ja erstmal nicht



Mit der Aufstellung zwischen kalter Umgebung und der warmen Zimmerluft wird es zwangsläufig zu Kondensation kommen, woimmer die warme Luft auf ein Bauteil trifft, dessen andere Seite im Kalten steht. Im günstigsten Fall ist das einfach die innere Wand des Gehäuses und das Wasser läuft somit auf der Zimmerseite des Rechners runter, weit ab von jeder Hardware.



> Mit dem Föhn teste ich mal, gibts noch andere Mittel und Wege?


 
Alles, was kalte Außenluft warm macht und über das Gehäuse bewegt. Der Trick besteht halt darin, die Hardware auf Zimmertemperatur zu bringen, bevor sie ins Zimmer kommt.
Kannst natürlich auch einfach das Gehäuse schließen, Öffnungen abdichten und ne Runde zocken bis es innen drin warm wird


----------



## Moose83 (17. November 2012)

Kauf dir einfach nen Pot, bestell dir dice und dann happy benching bei entspannden Zimmertemperaturen


----------



## DrDave (17. November 2012)

Wie es hinter dem Mainboard aussah hab ich letztes mal gar nicht geschaut.
Beim rein holen ist mir nur die feuchte Unterseite aufgefallen.
Hatte damals auch nur den Rechner reingeholt und im ausgeschalteten Zustand über Nacht stehen lassen
Edit:
@Moose
Soweit will ich es dann erstmal doch nicht treiben


----------



## Moose83 (17. November 2012)

Wieso nicht Deine CPU braucht kälte, dann kannste gut was erreichen


----------



## DrDave (18. November 2012)

Sicherlich brauch die das, die Zeit ist aber noch nicht reif


----------



## Aer0 (18. November 2012)

hol dir ein  wakü set + lange schläuche und mach nur den radi nach draußen xD


----------



## Gast20140625 (18. November 2012)

Wobei man dann aufpassen muss, dass einem das Wasser nicht gefriert.


----------



## Moose83 (18. November 2012)

Blödsinn! Wodka oder G48 rein dann gefriert nix 
Nur musst du dann gut isolieren am Mainboard


----------



## Ü50 (18. November 2012)

Meine Wakü steht schon einige Jahre auf der Fensterbank. Bestehend aus einem Mora und einem 15l Ausgleichsbehälter, die Pumpe steht im Innenraum. 
Gegen einfrieren einfach anteilig Kühlflüssigkeit vom Auto beimischen und gut ist.
Den CPU Kühler sowie die innen liegenden Schläuche gegen Schwitzwasser isolieren und los gehts.
Mit der Wakü mache ich meine Voreinstellungen (wenn es draußen kalt genug ist), danach kommt bei mir die SS drauf.


----------



## Aer0 (18. November 2012)

aber im sommer im vollen sonnenschein stell ich mir die draußen wakü nicht so gut vor


----------



## Ü50 (18. November 2012)

Erstens ist es nicht die Sonnenseite und zweitens, lesen was ich geschrieben habe


----------



## Aer0 (18. November 2012)

ich versteh nicht ganz was du mit SS und so meinst und wo die hinkommt wenns zu warm ist,sry^^


----------



## DrDave (18. November 2012)

SS=Single Stage=Kompressorkühlung


----------



## Ü50 (18. November 2012)

Single Stage (SS) wenn es zu warm ist, bleibt die Wakü aus.


----------



## Shizophrenic (19. November 2012)

Moose83 schrieb:
			
		

> Blödsinn! Wodka oder G48 rein dann gefriert nix
> Nur musst du dann gut isolieren am Mainboard



Genau Wodka hail ^^


----------



## B4C4RD! (8. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab die Erfahrungen gemacht, da ich jetz auch schon einige Winter draußen stand mit meinem Pc 

Irgendwo gab's dazu auch mal'n Thread hier  Sei es damals mit meinem 955BE c3 oder meinem jetztigen 2500k, beide jeweils mit meinem NH-D14 gekuehlt.
Du musst nur aufpassen wie schon mehrmals gesagt, wenn Du nach der Session den Pc wieder reinholst das Du den Pc erstmal "Trocken" Legst  Sei es mit'm Foehn oder an die Heizung ran.

Nur ich find, hab Ich jetz schon mehrmals erfahren das Intel unter Kaelte nicht sooo gut zu oc'n geht wie AMD, mag an meiner Cpu liegen oder auch am Board, aber unter den "Bench-Kollegen" in meiner Umgebund die ebenfalls meist Intel-Intusiasten sind gibts das auch. Ich hab das bei meinem jetz noch nicht soo rausgekitzel aber bisher ging er zumindest im Warmen nicht ueber die 5,1GHz.

Aber der Winter hat ja grad Angefangen & somit werd Ich bei gelegenheit und der noetigen Zeit auch wieder rausgehen und gucken, was Ich jetz aus meinem 2500k & meiner 660 noch so Rausholen kann 

Also Happy-Benching


----------



## Aer0 (8. Dezember 2012)

also mein notebook geht bei minus temps super


----------



## DrDave (8. Dezember 2012)

Das mit dem Föhn geht einwandfrei
Was mir aber aufgefallen ist, dass die Lüfter nach einiger Zeit gar nicht mehr so ruhig laufen

Wie verhält sich das eigentlich mit den HDDs, die sind ja für so geringe Betriebstemperaturen auch nicht ausgelegt?
@B4C4RD! Ich mach das hauptsächlich für meine GPU, bei der CPU konnte ich noch keine bessere Skalierung feststellen.


----------



## Moose83 (8. Dezember 2012)

Festplatte schön warm machen vorher, dann rausnehmen, booten fertig Wenn sie einmal läuft, dann läuft se Nur USB streikt glaub ich ab -30 Grad Und Lüfter ist bei den meisten normal, die beginnen zu rattern, juckt net, hauptsache sie drehen sich Lautstärke ist beim Benchen doch eh Wayne


----------



## DrDave (8. Dezember 2012)

Für -30°C muss ich glaube Richtung Russland ziehen
Schade, hatte gestern leider fast nur mit Blackscreens zu kämpfen und dann keine Lust mehr
Da lohnt sich dann wohl doch eine Karte mit 1x8 und 1x6Pin statt 2x6PIN


----------



## Moose83 (8. Dezember 2012)

Lieber nen Pot für CPU und GPU und entspannt bei Zimmertemp benchen Bei uns waren es heute morgen -14 Grad draußen^^


----------



## DrDave (8. Dezember 2012)

Jop -14°C hatte ich hier auch.
Doch mit erhöhter VRAM Spannung und höheren RAMTakt, die ich vorher bei Zimmertemp. getestet habe, verabschiedet sie sich mit einem Blackscreen
Sonst identische Einstellungen wie zuvor
Hat wohl einen schlechten Tag erwischt


----------



## True Monkey (8. Dezember 2012)

^^Besorg dir ein Pot und dann bestell dir Dice 

Alles nötige wissen dazu bekommst du von uns 
Glaub mir ....hast du das einmal gemacht kannst du es nicht mehr sein lassen 
Hier im forum wird gerade einer günstig verkauft der recht gut ist


----------



## Aer0 (8. Dezember 2012)

ich hab iwo mal gehört vram taktet besser wenn er warm ist ob es stimmt weiß ich nicht


----------



## Moose83 (8. Dezember 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Besorg dir ein Pot und dann bestell dir Dice
> 
> Alles nötige wissen dazu bekommst du von uns
> Glaub mir ....hast du das einmal gemacht kannst du es nicht mehr sein lassen
> Hier im forum wird gerade einer günstig verkauft der recht gut ist



Da hat er definitiv Recht Mich hat er auch dazu verleidet, und jetzt kann ich nicht mehr die Finger davon lassen

@Dave, schonmal was von OVP/OCP gehört? Könnte sein, das deine Karte paar Schutzfunktionen hat, und die schon greifen.


----------



## DrDave (8. Dezember 2012)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Da hat er definitiv Recht Mich hat er auch dazu verleidet, und jetzt kann ich nicht mehr die Finger davon lassen
> 
> @Dave, schonmal was von OVP/OCP gehört? Könnte sein, das deine Karte paar Schutzfunktionen hat, und die schon greifen.


 
Mit euch wieder
Verleidet mich doch nicht, wird schon irgendwann mal werden.
Sicherlich sagt mir OVP/OCP was, durch die kühlere Temp. konnte ich das aber wahrscheinlich durch die gesunkene Leistungsaufnahme bei kühleren Temps. etwas verlagern, denn bei Zimmertemp. verabschiedet sie sich bei etwas über 1300MHz bei 1,3V.
Vlt. hätte ich mal noch testen sollen, wie weit ich den Chiptakt noch steigern kann
Letztendlich fehlen trotzdem Punkte durch den geringeren VRAM Takt


----------



## Moose83 (8. Dezember 2012)

Doch doch verleiden ist gut


----------



## Ü50 (9. Dezember 2012)

Jo, True hat schon einige angesteckt


----------



## Moose83 (9. Dezember 2012)

Und einmal angesteckt, bekommste das auch net wieder los


----------



## DrOwnz (18. Dezember 2012)

*sign*


----------

